# 2015 Rubicon Rebiuld



## 420Man (Apr 22, 2013)

Just bought a used 2015 Fourtrax foreman rubicon that's apparently been sunk before and has a little smoke to it. Can't find anything what so ever online as far a top end Rebiuld kit or even a service manual. I know it's got the same size motor as the foreman but surely there gotta be something out that's specifically for this bike. I know it's a 2015 but surely this isn't the first one that's been sunk already. Any help is greatly appreciated. Just trying to get stuff together before I tear into it.


----------



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

420Man, give us a call here at nFLOW Remanufactured Engines. We can either take care of the engine work for you or can get the correct components ordered for you. Call us at 812-402-8282 and ask for C.W. Thanks. 301 Moved Permanently


----------

